# PayPal Betrugsversuch mit Zahlung eines Kaufes.



## IICARUS (11. Dezember 2018)

Hatte ein Grafikkarte  auf Ebay eingestellt die heute per Sofortkauf gekauft wurde.
Info laut Auktion: _Die Zahlung wurde am 11. Dez. 2018 eingeleitet und wird derzeit von PayPal bearbeitet. | PayPal-Transaktion anzeigen_
Transaktion anzeigen bringt auch kein Ergebnis.

Hatte auch schon auf PayPal geschaut und es ist auch keine Zahlung eingegangen.
Natürlich ist klar das ohne Zahlung auch nichts versendet wird.

Nun sind aber noch zwei Emails eingetroffen.

1. Email:
gelöscht, da erledigt!

2. Email:
gelöscht, da erledigt!

Bei der ersten ist auch auffällig das dabei steht das sollte ich das Geld noch nicht sehen kann die Email bestätigen soll.
Was ich natürlich nicht gemacht habe.

Bei der zweiten ist auffällig da sie komplett aus Textform besteht.
Beide Emails kommen von PayPal.DE und nicht von PayPal.COM.

PayPal DE gibt es nicht und daher sind beide Mails eindeutig gefälscht.
Es ist ja nichts neues das gefälschte Mails oft unterwegs sind.

Aber hier versucht jemand ein Kauf abzuwickeln mit der Hoffnung ich hätte es nicht gemerkt und würde das Paket versenden.
Gehe aber stark von einem gehacktem Email Account aus.
Mein Account habe ich vor einige Zeit schon abgesichert wo ich nun immer ein Pin was ich per Handy bekomme eingeben muss.

Das ganze habe ich nun  per Email Kontakt an Ebay weiter geleitet, da ich gerne die Grafikkarte verkaufen möchte aber zuvor nun dieser Fall geklärt werden muss. Kann auch momentan kein Fall eröffnen da Ebay mir dieses erst zum 15.12 ermöglicht. Zudem muss Ebay diese Auktion beenden da ich auch die Gebühren dazu nicht angerechnet haben möchte.


> Es tut uns leid, aber Sie können diesen Fall frühestens am 15.12.18 12:34 MEZ melden.
> Sie können diesen Fall erst 4 Tage nach Angebotsende melden. Bitte wenden Sie sich in dieser Zeit an den Käufer und versuchen Sie, eine Lösung des Problems herbeizuführen.



Jetzt ist abwarten angesagt... habe dieses Thema erstellt um darauf hinzuweisen damit jeder der was verkauft mit darauf acht gibt.

EDIT:

War vielleicht doch kein Betrugsversuch sondern nur ein Irrtum... siehe dazu Beitrag: PayPal Betrugsversuch mit Zahlung eines Kaufes.


----------



## XT1024 (11. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Beide Emails kommen von PayPal.DE und nicht von PayPal.COM.
> 
> PayPal DE gibt es nicht und daher sind beide Mails eindeutig gefälscht.


Probier's doch aus: www.paypal.de Nur weil das eine Umleitung auf .com ist, ist .de noch lange nicht *deshalb* (ein gefälschter Absender ist eine andere Geschichte) gefälscht. Meine ganzen Rechnungen kommen auch von service@paypal.de

Impressum - PayPal Kontakt | PayPal DE


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Dezember 2018)

Bei dem zweiten Bild sieht man noch den Namen der Person (3. Zeile von oben), würde ich unkenntlich machen.

Ansonsten habe ich schon von derartigen Betrugsmaschen gehört, wusste aber nie, wie es funktioniert.
Auch Gamesplanet schreibt, dass wenn man per Paypal zaht, es sein kann, dass sie die Zahlung auf Betrug prüfen.

Generell war es bisher immer so, dass bei einem Verkauf das Geld auch sofort auf dem Paypal Konto einging. Ich würde sowieso immer so lange warten, bis das Geld eingegangen ist.
Dazu muss man auch nie auf einen Link klicken, damit das Geld aufs Konto übertragen wird.


----------



## NatokWa (11. Dezember 2018)

Eine TRansaktion (egal ob Versender oder Empfänger) ist idr. SOFORT im eigenen Paypal Konto sichtbar , selbst dann wenn sie noch nicht abgeschloßen ist . Taucht es nicht auf dort -> Betrug PUNKT


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Dezember 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Eine TRansaktion (egal ob Versender oder Empfänger) ist idr. SOFORT im eigenen Paypal Konto sichtbar , selbst dann wenn sie noch nicht abgeschloßen ist . Taucht es nicht auf dort -> Betrug PUNKT



Anscheinend gibt es doch Personen, die nur auf die E-Mail schauen und nicht auf ihr Konto.
Die E-Mail Adresse hat der Betrüger ja (braucht er ja für Paypal) und somit kann er auch eine gefälschte E-Mail schicken, auf die manche hereinfallen.

Deswegen warte ich auch bei Überweisungen immer, bis das Geld auf dem Konto ist. Viele schicken die Überweisungsbestätigung und möchten dann, dass ich die Ware verschicke, aber auch sowas kann jeder fälschen.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Dezember 2018)

Du kannst den "Kunden" ja mal anschreiben, was er dazu sagt.
Ansonsten Anzeige wegen Betrugsversuches stellen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. Dezember 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Eine TRansaktion (egal ob Versender oder Empfänger) ist idr. SOFORT im eigenen Paypal Konto sichtbar , selbst dann wenn sie noch nicht abgeschloßen ist . Taucht es nicht auf dort -> Betrug PUNKT



So sieht's aus. Doppelpunkt


----------



## IICARUS (11. Dezember 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du kannst den "Kunden" ja mal anschreiben, was er dazu sagt.
> Ansonsten Anzeige wegen Betrugsversuches stellen.


Hatte vor meinem Schreiben auch Ebay angerufen und sie meinten die Angelegenheit weiter zu leiten und sich den Kunden mal näher anzuschauen. Wiesen mich auch nochmals darauf nichts zu versenden, was ich ehe nicht vor hatte. Anzeigen tue ich vorerst nichts, werde den Verkauf abbrechen da ich schließlich nicht unendlich auf ebay warten möchte. Habe die Mails ja als Beweis da und kann ggf. immer noch zu jeder Zeit anzeige erstatten. Aber momentan habe ich keine Lust mich noch mit einer Anzeige herumschlagen zu müssen.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Bei dem zweiten Bild sieht man noch den Namen der Person (3. Zeile von oben), würde ich unkenntlich machen.


Danke für den Hinweis, hatte ich übersehen.
Erledigt.



XT1024 schrieb:


> Probier's doch aus: www.paypal.de Nur weil das eine Umleitung auf .com ist, ist .de noch lange nicht *deshalb* (ein gefälschter Absender ist eine andere Geschichte) gefälscht. Meine ganzen Rechnungen kommen auch von service@paypal.de
> 
> Impressum - PayPal Kontakt | PayPal DE


Das da eine Umleitung besteht war mir nicht bekannt, was ich jedoch aussagen wollte ist das PayPal nur auf COM zu erreichen ist und es sich deshalb um eine gefälschte Email handelt da nicht von PayPal selbst gekommen.


----------



## XT1024 (11. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> was ich jedoch aussagen wollte ist das PayPal nur auf COM zu erreichen ist und es sich deshalb um eine gefälschte Email handelt da nicht von PayPal selbst gekommen.


Dann übersehe ich den wohl diesen Zusammenhang. 

Ich mag mich ja wiederholen aber


XT1024 schrieb:


> Meine ganzen Rechnungen kommen auch von service@paypal.de


Alle, seit 2009.


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2018)

Geh doch ganz normal über Google auf die Paypal Seite, log dich ein und schaue ob eine Zahlung eingegangen ist, falls ja, dann passt es, falls nein, dann weißt du, dass es Betrug war.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Dezember 2018)

Stimmt, habe mal anders bei mir nach geschaut, die kommen auch von DE.
Jetzt verstehe ich nichts mehr...

Zahlungseingang ist nichts drauf, habe schon mehrmals geschaut.


----------



## ich558 (11. Dezember 2018)

Im Paypal Konto stehen solche Zahlungen normal als Status "offen" . Wenn da nichts sind die Emails Fake.


----------



## Laudian (11. Dezember 2018)

Die Mailadressen member@paypal.de und service@paypal.de stimmen auf jeden Fall, solange das wirklich die Mailadresse ist und nicht nur der angezeigte Name.

Welcher Link steckt denn hinter "Bestätigen sie ihre Mailadresse" aus der ersten Mail?

Und bei welchem Mailanbieter bist du? Ein vernünftiger Mailanbieter sollte nicht erlauben, dass dir jemand anderes Mails im Namen von paypal.de sendet.


----------



## cryon1c (11. Dezember 2018)

Die Emails sind richtig und gehören zu Paypal.

Prüfe noch mal wo dein Geld bleibt und ruf Paypal mal an - die Zahlung ist normalerweise in 1-2 Minuten da und wenn man die Email bekommt, ist das Geld schon eingetroffen.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Dezember 2018)

Bin mit dem Käufer in Kontakt und er meint auch die Zahlung ausgeführt zu haben und diese als offen da steht.

Er hat aber die Zahlung storniert und nun warten wir beide das die Zahlung von PayPal an ihm wieder zurück geht und dann bestätigt er den Abbruch des Kaufes. Denn da ich von einem Betrug ausgegangen war weil ich meine Emailadresse aus der Email aus bestätigen musste was normalerweise nie abgefragt wird hatte ich die Auktion auf Grund einer falschen Adresse abgebrochen.

Am ende scheint das ganze nur ein Irrtum gewesen zu sein, da anscheint er eine Zahlung veranlasst hat und PayPal die Transaktion noch nicht abgeschlossen hatte.
Habe auch mal meine anderes Mails von PayPal eingesehen und die kommen tatsächlich alle von DE.


----------



## cryon1c (11. Dezember 2018)

Kannst die Zahlung noch mal machen, frag ob der Käufer das über die Kreditkarte bei Paypal ausführen kann, dann ist die Zahlung garantiert sofort abgeschlossen.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Dezember 2018)

Wahrscheinlich wird bei ihm der Betrag erst abgebucht oder er musste zunächst überweisen und das dauert an die 3 Tage und solange dies nicht abgeschlossen ist wird die Transaktion als Offen gelistet. Ich werde dann natürlich auch noch kein Betrag gut geschrieben bekommen. Kenne es noch von früher wo ich nach einem Kauf auch erst PayPal den Betrag zukommen lassen musste. Bei mir selbst  zahlt PayPal im Voraus und bucht den Betrag dann später von meinem Konto ab. In diesem Fall wird der Betrag auch sofort dem Verkäufer gutgeschrieben.

Verwirrend war jedoch trotzdem das ich zum einsehen des Betrages meine Mail bestätigen musste und bei den ganzen gehackten Ebay oder PayPal Konten die es in letzter Zeit gab ist es nicht verwerflich das man von einem Betrugsversuch ausgeht. Ich selbst bin auch zunächst davon ausgegangen das die Zahlung noch nicht ausgeführt wurde da PayPal auf den Eingang des Betrages am warten war. Aber das ganze habe ich dann als Betrugsversuch angesehen als in der Mail stand das ich meine Mail bestätigen musste um den Betrag auf meinen Konto einsehen zu können.

Wir warten nun beide auf Rückzahlung ab und dann bestätigt er den Abbruch um diese Angelegenheit vom Tisch zu haben.
Ebay wartet auch 10 Tage auf Bestätigung des Abbruches ab, da sie nicht einsehen können ob von mir der Betrag(was ich nie erhalten habe) wieder zurück gezahlt habe.

Er selbst schreibt auch das er komisch fand das PayPal um Bestätigung der Zahlung bat um ein Betrugsversuch auszuschließen.


> Das finde ich auch etwas ärgerlich, dass das ganze so abgelaufen ist. Dass ich meine Transaktion erst wegen einer Warnung von PayPal bestätigen und dann erneut ausführen musste, war auch für mich heute eine Neuheit. Es kann gut sein, dass PayPal selbst durch die erste Warnung auf meiner auf Nummer sicher geht und dadurch auch von Ihnen eine Bestätigung zu der Zahlung haben wollte, bevor sie Ihnen gutgeschrieben wird. Jedenfalls habe ich wie gesagt die offene Zahlung wegen des eingeleiteten Kaufabbruchs stornieren lassen. Die Rückzahlung wird zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch als "offen" markiert, ich denke mal, die wird mir gutgeschrieben, sobald PayPal von meinem Bankkonto die Lastschrift für den ursprünglichen Kauf abbuchen konnte.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Dezember 2018)

Aufgrund der ganzen Phishing Mails wäre ich dort auch misstrauisch geworden, wenn man auf einen Link klicken soll. Das hat Paypal blöd gelöst.
Ich verwende u.a. deshalb auch kein Paypal.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Dezember 2018)

Habe die wirklich blöd gelöst, da sie selbst davor warnen nichts über eine Mail zu bestätigen.
Und selbst wenn ich hierzu Google werden genau solche Phishing Mails versendet um an die Zugangsdaten zu kommen.

Bei meinen Zukünftige Auktionen werde ich PayPal nicht mehr mit dazu nutzen.
Auf diesen ganzen Stress habe ich keine Lust mehr. In diesem Fall hat ein Käufer seine Grafikkarte nicht bekommen und ich habe die hier immer noch stehen und muss jetzt warten bis es abgeschlossen ist und kann sie nicht aufs neue einstellen. Zudem muss Ebay auch den Kaufabbruch bestätigen damit ich keine Gebühren berechnet bekomme.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird bei ihm der Betrag erst abgebucht oder er musste zunächst überweisen und das dauert an die 3 Tage und solange dies nicht abgeschlossen ist wird die Transaktion als Offen gelistet.



Muss man normalerweise nicht. Man hinterlegt sein Bankkonto oder Kreditkarte bei Paypal und dann geht die Zahlung sofort raus. Paypal holt sich dann das Geld vom Konto oder der KK.
Bei mir war das Geld bisher immer sofort auf dem Konto. Es hat nie mehrere Minuten, Stunden oder sogar Tage gedauert.

Paypal war bisher nie stressig. Blöd sind nur die Gebühren, aber die kann man umgehen, wenn der Käufer die Zahlung als Freund überträgt.


----------



## Laudian (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich verstehe das Problem mit dem Phishing da ehrlich gesagt nicht. Man kann sich doch kurz die Linkadresse angucken und sieht dann sofort, ob der Link auf paypal.de bzw. paypal.com führt oder auf eine andere Seite.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Dezember 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Muss man normalerweise nicht. Man hinterlegt sein Bankkonto oder Kreditkarte bei Paypal und dann geht die Zahlung sofort raus. Paypal holt sich dann das Geld vom Konto oder der KK.


Normalerweise ja, aber auch nur wenn Lastschrift und Kreditkarten mit eingerichtet worden sind. Sonst wartet PayPal erst auf Zahlungseingang.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Bei mir war das Geld bisher immer sofort auf dem Konto. Es hat nie mehrere Minuten, Stunden oder sogar Tage gedauert.


Eben und so kenne ich es auch normal. Aber nicht das ich um eine Zahlung einsehen zu können erst ein Link anklicken muss. Das kenne ich nur von Phishing Mails. Und da klicke ich bestimmt nicht drauf. Zudem war ich auch auf mein PayPal Konto und es wurde nichts gutgeschrieben oder irgendwie angezeigt.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Paypal war bisher nie stressig. Blöd sind nur die Gebühren, aber die kann man umgehen, wenn der Käufer die Zahlung als Freund überträgt.


Bei mir auch nicht daher hatte ich auch PayPal als Zahlungsmöglichkeit mit angegeben und ich mache es schließlich auch nicht das erste mal. Bin schon seit 2003 bei Ebay angemeldet und habe auch schon sehr lange mit PayPal zu tun.




Laudian schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem mit dem Phishing da ehrlich gesagt nicht. Man kann sich doch kurz die Linkadresse angucken und sieht dann sofort, ob der Link auf paypal.de bzw. paypal.com führt oder auf eine andere Seite.


Die Mails waren komisch, denn eine komplett aus Text hatte ich noch nie.
Dann kam auch diese Mail mit dem bestätigen der Mail. Das habe ich in den letzten 15 oder 20 Jahre seit ich PayPal nutze bei einem Zahlungseingang noch nie gehabt. Das man da nicht Stutzig wird ist daher kein Wunder.... jetzt im Nachhinein bin ich auch schlauer... 

Ausserdem stand in der einen Mail drin:


> Sie haben eine PayPal-Zahlung erhalten
> 
> Sie haben eine Zahlung über 155,99 EUR von xxxxx


Was nicht der Fall war, da auf meinem Konto kein Zahlungseingang vorhanden war.
Daher bin ich von einem Betrugsversuch ausgegangen.

Hatte hierzu auch direkt Ebay Telefonisch angerufen und den Sachverhalt beschrieben und sie meinten auch nichts zu versenden wenn kein Geld da ist. Erklären konnten sie sich ebenfalls die Mails nicht und wollten die Angelegenheit prüfen. Ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht abgebrochen und sogar noch Ebay per Kontaktformular nochmals angeschrieben.

Abgebrochen habe ich erst zum Abend hin und dann auch den Käufer dazu angeschrieben.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

Um das ganze hier abzuschließen... hatte am ende netten Kontakt mit dem Käufer und das ganze hat sich am ende als Irrtum entpuppt.

Der Kauf wurde am ende doch noch abgeschlossen in dem er einfach per Überweisung den Betrag zukommen lassen hat. Er selbst berichtete das er es auch komisch fand da er mehrmals bestätigen musste den Kauf wirklich abgeschlossen zu haben und es sich nicht um eine Fremdzugriff gehandelt hat. Nachdem ich zu voreilig den Kauf auf Abbruch gebeten hatte wollte er dem auch zusprechen aber da wir uns am ende zu einer Überweisung entschieden hatten und nach seiner Überweisung ein Tag später das Geld auf dem Konto war musste er natürlich den Abbruch nicht bestätigen und so haben wir alles am ende noch im Guten beenden können. Das Paket ging natürlich noch am Tag der Buchung an ihm raus.

Aber das ganze war schon von PayPal sehr verwirrend und ich habe nicht das erste mal was damit zu tun, da ich auf Ebay seit 1999 registriert bin.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Um das ganze hier abzuschließen... hatte am ende netten Kontakt mit dem Käufer und das ganze hat sich am ende als Irrtum entpuppt.
> 
> Der Kauf wurde am ende doch noch abgeschlossen in dem er einfach per Überweisung den Betrag zukommen lassen hat. Er selbst berichtete das er es auch komisch fand da er mehrmals bestätigen musste den Kauf wirklich abgeschlossen zu haben und es sich nicht um eine Fremdzugriff gehandelt hat. Nachdem ich zu voreilig den Kauf auf Abbruch gebeten hatte wollte er dem auch zusprechen aber da wir uns am ende zu einer Überweisung entschieden hatten und nach seiner Überweisung ein Tag später das Geld auf dem Konto war musste er natürlich den Abbruch nicht bestätigen und so haben wir alles am ende noch im Guten beenden können. Das Paket ging natürlich noch am Tag der Buchung an ihm raus.
> 
> Aber das ganze war schon von PayPal sehr verwirrend und ich habe nicht das erste mal was damit zu tun, da ich auf Ebay seit 1999 registriert bin.



Ende gut, alles gut.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Dezember 2018)

Ich hoffe du lernst daraus und schreibst nächstes Mal nicht gleich wieder in ein Forum bzw. bezeichnest andere gleich als Betrüger, bevor das richtig geklärt ist


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du lernst daraus und schreibst nächstes Mal nicht gleich wieder in ein Forum bzw. bezeichnest andere gleich als Betrüger, bevor das richtig geklärt ist


Das Thema war sehr nützlich weil ich hierzu einige gute Hinweise erhalten hatte um das ganze nochmals nachzugehen.
Aus diesem Grund ist es am ende vollkommen egal wie das ganze anfangs eingeschätzt wurde, denn Themen helfen auch oft einiges nachzugehen und hier waren unter den Beiträgen einige gute Hinweise mit dabei.

In diesem Sinn war das Thema nicht nutzlos und hat mir mit der ganzen Sache sehr geholfen!!


----------



## schnackels (17. Dezember 2018)

Hallo hatte mal sowas ähnliches das ist ein reiner (vorsätzlicher)  Betrugsversuch geh zur Polizei und melde dies damit die so nicht davonkommen es wird immer schlimmer sogar bei den Kleinanzeigen war wegen dem Mist schon 3 mal bei der Polizei 3 mal habe ich gekauft nur über Käuferschutz und nie die Ware erhalten dann bekamm das Geld zurück  von dem Vermutlichem Verkäufer eine Anzeige wegen Betrug nur dumm das ich den ganzen Mail Kontakt aufhebe und bei pay pal Reinschrebe was ich kaufe


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2018)

Dann freut sich der Kenny sicher wenn sein voller Name aus dem Netz verschwindet und der Titel des Threads so angepasst wird...dass er der dem eigentlichen Umstand gerecht wird.

@ schnackels: Hättest du dich mal lieber mit Satzzeichen befasst, dein Beitrag ist kaum lesbar, geschweige denn zu verstehen.

PS: Der "Betrugsversuch" ist bereits geklärt, der Kauf abgewickelt und die Polizei hatte hier keinerlei Arbeit.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

Nur mal so nebenbei... bevor ich hierzu irgendwas unternommen hatte und dieses Thema geschrieben hatte ich auch Ebay dazu angerufen und selbst die konnten mir keine Entwarnung geben obwohl sie vollen Einblick auf Auktion und PayPal hatten. Ebay selber musste das ganze selbst 48 Stunden prüfen um Entwarnung zu geben.

Das ganze fing nicht schön an, war es auch nicht weil die Mails offensichtlich auch sehr doof geschrieben wurden.
Das hat sogar der Käufer eingesehen, da er von mir die Emails zur Ansicht bekommen hat.

Hier erwarte ich jetzt auch keine Einsicht, aber ich werde mich hier jetzt nicht Seitenlang weiterhin darauf beziehen.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dann freut sich der Kenny sicher wenn sein voller Name aus dem Netz verschwindet und der Titel des Threads so angepasst wird...dass er der dem eigentlichen Umstand gerecht wird.


Zeige mir bitte wo irgendwo Namen auftauchen, habe alle Unkenntlich gemacht und das eine was ich anfangs übersehen hatte habe ich auch Zeitnah behoben. Der Titel des Thema wird nicht geändert da es ein gewissen Ablauf hatte und nicht gleich ersichtlich war das es sich nicht um betrug handelte. Denn immerhin gibt es auch genug Betrugsfälle wo auf so eine Art und weise versucht wird ein Versand zu erzeugen. Google mal danach... dann wirst du etliche Fälle kennen die sich am ende nicht als Irrtum erwiesen haben.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Zeige mir bitte wo irgendwo Namen auftauchen, habe alle Unkenntlich gemacht und das eine was ich anfangs übersehen hatte habe ich auch Zeitnah behoben.



Klar, darum denk ich mir hier ja auch Namen aus....    Erste Seite, Erstes Bild direkt unter dem Paypal Logo, gleich 2 mal der volle Name. Bei fast 700 Hits auf den Thread dürfte sein Name nun schon weit genug verbreitet sein,  Hoffentlich haben von den 700 wenigstens eine handvoll gelesen, dass es sich bei "ihm" nicht um einen Betrüger handelt... 


Noch ein Grund kein Ebay zu nutzen, da liegen meine persönlichen Daten bei Amazon & Co. sicherer...


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Klar, darum denk ich mir hier ja auch Namen aus....    Erste Seite, Erstes Bild direkt unter dem Paypal Logo, gleich 2 mal der volle Name. Bei fast 700 Hits auf den Thread dürfte sein Name nun schon weit genug verbreitet sein,  Hoffentlich haben von den 700 wenigstens eine handvoll gelesen, dass es sich bei "ihm" nicht um einen Betrüger handelt...
> 
> 
> Noch ein Grund kein Ebay zu nutzen, da liegen meine persönlichen Daten bei Amazon & Co. sicherer...


Bilder sind nun komplett raus, schön das andere immer so schlau sind und nie Fehler machen.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2018)

Anstatt dich für den Hinweis zu bedanken, jetzt noch auf dicke Hose machen, sehr gut. 

Nach all den Fehlern, die dieser Thread aufgedeckt hat, war das mit Abstand dein bester Move.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Anstatt dich für den Hinweis zu bedanken, jetzt noch auf dicke Hose machen, sehr gut.
> 
> Nach all den Fehlern, die dieser Thread aufgedeckt hat, war das mit Abstand dein bester Move.


Mit dicke Hose hast du angefangen, denn deine Ausdrucksweise dazu war auch nicht fein ausgefallen.
Natürlich hast du Recht, denn ich konnte nun die Bilder ganz raus nehmen da ich zwar schon sehr viel unkenntlich gemacht hatte aber dennoch diese zwei Stellen durch die Lappen gingen. Solltest du mal was übersehen hast du noch was gut bei mir. 

Immerhin kenne ich dich schon sehr lange, nicht nur aus diesem Forum.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2018)

iWebi schrieb:


> Fass dir mal an der eigenen Nase



Brauch ich nicht, ich leake keine Namen, kaufe nicht bei Ebay und bezichtige auch niemand als Betrüger.

Da sieht man mal wieder, eine Meinung zu haben benötigt kein Wissen, stimmts iWebi?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Dezember 2018)

Seit lieb miteinander, sonst wird Euch der Weihnachtsmann nichts bringen


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht, ich leake keine Namen, kaufe nicht bei Ebay und bezichtige auch niemand als Betrüger.
> 
> Da sieht man mal wieder, eine Meinung zu haben benötigt kein Wissen, stimmts iWebi?


Entschuldige, ich bin eigentlich sehr geduldig aber im Netz fungieren so viele Betrugsfälle und bevor ich hier überhaupt was eingestellt hatte konnte noch nicht mal Ebay hier Entwarnung geben. Denn die hatte ich dazu extra angerufen und auch angeschrieben gehabt. Bezogen auf die Mails hatte ich auch Netz nach den gleichen Mails gesucht und hier sind auch schon solche gefälschte Mails im Umlauf gekommen. Ebay und PayPal Konten werden auch täglich gehackt und missbraucht und die zwei Mails waren anders als die die ich in den letzten 18 Jahre jemals bekommen habe. Und wenn in der Mail klar enthalten steht das Geld da ist und ich versenden kann dann ist es für mich ein Betrug wenn ich die Mail nicht direkt PayPal zuordnen kann und auf meinem Konto auch kein Geld eingegangen ist.

Aber du bist ja auch was besonderes... gut das wir dich haben...


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Entschuldige,



Kein Problem, immerhin hast du dir deine Beleidigung gespart, bleibts ja auch mit vorangehender Entschuldigung. 

Ich wollte gar nicht länger darauf rum reiten aber nach dem hilfreichen 1. Beitrag von iWebi hier im Thread hab ich mich um eine Antwort genötigt gefühlt. 

PS: Allein die Beiträge die dich immer noch dazu aufrufen zur Polizei zu gehen und den Verkäufer anzuzeigen, sollte Dir klar machen wie eindeutig und nachvollziehbar das Ganze hier ist. 
Eventuell ist so ein Vermutungsthread auch die falsche Basis um aufzuklären. Da wäre es mMn. sinnvoller, dein gewonnenes Wissen in dem Fall mal zu bündeln, anstatt auf 4 Seiten zu verteilen.



iWebi schrieb:


> Deine Ignoranz spricht Bände.
> 
> Auf weitere Diskussion gehe ich garnicht mehr ein.
> 
> Schöne Woche Herr Schlauheit.




PS: Gar nicht, schreibt man getrennt.
Zur "Schlauheit" sag ich nix mehr, nachgetreten wird nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

Ach was will man bei der Polizei, selbst wenn es sich tatsächlich um Betrug gehandelt hätte hätte ich nicht versendet, das ganze mit Ebay geklärt und ein Fall geöffnet damit der Kauf abgebrochen wird und gut wäre es gewesen. Selbst wenn es sich um Betrug gehandelt hätte wäre der Namen bestimmt auch nicht echt gewesen und die Anzeige wäre am ende ehe im Sand verlaufen.

Ebay hatte ich dazu auch angeschrieben und die konnten am ende auch alles prüfen.

Bei uns wurden letztens der Keller aufgebrochen, Polizei war auch da und hat alles aufgenommen.
Kannst drei mal raten was am ende dabei raus kam. 
Anzeige wurde am ende eingestellt, da Unbekannt nicht gefunden wurde.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Anzeige wurde am ende eingestellt, da Unbekannt nicht gefunden wurde.



Einen Kellereinbruch und Internetkriminalität sind schon 2 ganz verschiedene Schuhe, weißt du selber auch. Allein beim Tippen hier machen wir mehr Spuren als der Einbrecher in 2 Wochen in deinem Keller hätte hinterlassen können.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> IICARUS schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wau bis du schlau.... wo hast du das alles gelernt... bin beeindruckt... 
...sorry muss mal auf die Toilette was ablassen...


----------



## Laudian (17. Dezember 2018)

Ich mache hier mal dicht, das führt ja zu nichts mehr.

/closed


----------

